
The World Is Not Going to Meet the Necessary Emission Reductions - joshuafkon
https://medium.com/@joshuafkon/the-world-is-not-going-to-meet-the-necessary-emission-reductions-even-a-green-new-deal-wont-12230cb9f3a7
======
helen___keller
Summarized: even if we tried really hard, the states and Europe alone cannot
reduce global emissions enough to meet one particular deadline, so we should
give up trying and l̶e̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶o̶r̶l̶d̶ ̶b̶u̶r̶n̶ send thoughts &
prayers that geoengineering will save us.

